# Ajin



## MrCinos (Jul 13, 2013)

> Those who are resistant to death are called "Demi-humans".
> 
> That day, Kei Nagai, a high-school student, should have died in a traffic accident, but he comes back to life shortly after. In other words, Kei is a demi-human. Since then, Kei's world changes dramatically. Terrified and without knowing what is going on, Kei is saved by his friend, Kai. Together, they flee deep into a deserted mountain. Later, a group of demi-humans who are hostile against humans contact Kai… Who is he fighting against? Who should he side with?



Read Online


*Spoiler*: _page samples_ 





--






​
1st chapter was quite good and I think the series has potential. It reminded me of *Trace* a bit, though the people with abilities are much rarer here and they are even more discriminated (more like downright hunted).


----------



## Imagine (Jul 13, 2013)

Seems kewl. Will check it out.


----------



## MrCinos (Jul 17, 2013)

Chapter 2 is out.

That separate Ajin entity was quite creepy.


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Jul 17, 2013)

This looks promising. 

Yeah a bit of Trace, a bit of Alive, some resemblance to the first Psyren. I like that alley of manga.


----------



## Scizor (Jul 17, 2013)

This looks awesome. I'll check it out.


----------



## luffy no haki (Jul 17, 2013)

Just found this one some hours ago, this two chapters wer epretty cool. This thing seems like it can get very good.


----------



## Morglay (Jul 17, 2013)

I also picked this one up. I have high hopes of it.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jul 18, 2013)

Seems interesting, a bit generic but could be cool to follow.


----------



## Shiroyasha (Jul 18, 2013)

This looks sweet, going to check it out whenever.


----------



## Bleach (Jul 22, 2013)

Started this a while ago. Story is really interesting and that black mummy thing is super creepy. I hope this goes well cause it looks like it has a lot of potential.


----------



## dougxqmy (Jul 22, 2013)

That separate Ajin entity was quite creepy.


----------



## MrCinos (Jul 26, 2013)

Chapter 3.


----------



## luffy no haki (Jul 26, 2013)

Good chapter, what I actually wanna know is why Kei?s mom wanted him not to hang around with Kai, only because he was a bum?


----------



## Bleach (Jul 27, 2013)

Kai is a fricking life saver. Dude is going above and beyond unless he's pretending... which I hope he isn't : (


----------



## luffy no haki (Aug 6, 2013)

chapter 4


----------



## Penance (Aug 7, 2013)

Checking this out, now...


----------



## Naisutime (Aug 7, 2013)

Read the 4 chapters that's out yesterday. Holy shit, Kai is the bro'est of bros.


----------



## Bleach (Aug 7, 2013)

Man those Black Ghosts are creepy. Interesting how the damn inspector chick is also an Ajin... wonder if she'll try to hide that and keep hunting Ajin's. Fuck her if she does.


----------



## Araragi (Aug 7, 2013)

Picked this to when it first came out. It seems there are different type of ajin and the battle between ajin vs ajin, and ajin vs human already seems intense. Only one identified type so far, the black ghost type.

@bleach: I thought both the inspectors were ajin when they were acting all strange. The one who took too many pills, or whatever the fuck that was, could be human but he certainly knows the woman is an ajin. She's probably working with the humans to understand more about ajin since they are relatively new and, like te main character, led Normal human lives until they find out they are immortal.


----------



## Morglay (Aug 22, 2013)

Wow, that was horrifying.


----------



## luffy no haki (Aug 22, 2013)

Ajins fighting!

Kei


----------



## Morglay (Aug 22, 2013)

The brutality of it was almost too much.


----------



## Bleach (Aug 23, 2013)

Chapter 5
Chapter 6
Chapter 7


----------



## OmniOmega (Aug 23, 2013)

Shit they basically mutilated him. Well anyway the main chara has alot of enduring to do

32 teeth is a long way


----------



## luffy no haki (Aug 23, 2013)

shit, wonder if Kai will find him again soon


----------



## Bleach (Aug 28, 2013)

I just caught up. I'm pretty speechless. That was insane and I knew he wouldn't attack the human. No idea how he will get out though. 

Really enjoying this so far.


----------



## Canuckgirl (Aug 31, 2013)

I didn't think I would love it, but I do.  Another awesome new horror manga


----------



## lokoxDZz (Aug 31, 2013)

Man this manga is awesome,and the torture scene,god...


----------



## Bleach (Oct 16, 2013)

Chapter 8

That entire surveillance thing is extremely relevant today. 

So now we know how Kei will probably get out of that hell hole. Wonder what their ulterior motive is.


----------



## Bleach (Nov 25, 2013)

Chapter 9: omnidirectionally

That's some amazing fighting by a skilled Ajin. Really good use of his powers. 

Looks like Nagai didn't turn out how they hoped he would after all that torture.


----------



## Morglay (Nov 25, 2013)

Thus it was shown that these guys could be monstrous super soldiers. 

I wonder if he will put Nagai back in the cooler.


----------



## Tian (Jan 9, 2014)

This series is incredibly underrated and actually has alot of potential.


----------



## Morglay (Jan 9, 2014)

You serious? Is this the potential of all the Ajinn? Or just a unique ability to him? The fact humans could see them too. Awesome shit.


----------



## OS (Feb 24, 2014)

4 new chapter released today and they reveal a lot more about everything. Go and look, the series has promise.


----------



## rajin (Feb 25, 2014)

*here
here
here
*


----------



## Bleach (Feb 25, 2014)

I hadn't read this for a while since like chapter 10 was released. This is a nice surprise/reminder


----------



## Spirit King (Feb 25, 2014)

This is actually starting get quite awesome, the first few chapters were interesting but you weren't quite sure how the story would go or how the protagonist will develop but in the last two chapters the protagonists nature is laid bare, and the fight dynamic in this manga is really quite interesting with the balance of lethal and non lethal.

Also the protagonist does not give much of a fuck about anything and I don't mean the normal egotistical I'm so awesome sort of way, your normally see in some protagonists he's amoral, he doesn't even have a sense of personal justice (though we'll likely see the limits of that). and he's pretty intelligent which makes for some awesome fight scene.

Pretty much went from wait and to see to I am on board let's see where this story goes.


----------



## Nanja (Feb 25, 2014)

This series is pretty awesome so far. 

Who here is rooting for the Ajin? I feel like it's hard not to.

Also, Satou is the shit.


----------



## Ero Grimmy (Feb 25, 2014)

This manga is really awesome. I hate when I discover these kind of manga in their first chapters, as I need to wait for the next chapters to be released. Damn!


But oh well, add it on the list! That Satou guy reminds me of someone, but I don't know why whenever I see him I think about MOnster manga...


----------



## OS (Feb 25, 2014)

Interesting to see how fucked up the mc can get.


----------



## Canuckgirl (Feb 25, 2014)

I like a MC that does not give a darn.  Also, it is quite interesting to find out that beheading can change someone's personality


----------



## Nanja (Feb 25, 2014)

Ero Grimmy said:


> This manga is really awesome. I hate when I discover these kind of manga in their first chapters, as I need to wait for the next chapters to be released. Damn!
> 
> 
> But oh well, add it on the list! That Satou guy reminds me of someone, but I don't know why whenever I see him I think about MOnster manga...



I initially thought of that connection too but the guy reminds me of someone from another manga as well I think. Anyone have any ideas on a character that looks kinda like Satou besides Monster?


----------



## Bleach (Feb 26, 2014)

Man Nagai gives no shits. He completely turned around from what he was in the beginning.


----------



## Idol (Mar 15, 2014)

*Ajin #18 Raw:*


----------



## Morglay (Mar 15, 2014)

Nagai = Mc of the week.


----------



## Idol (Apr 5, 2014)

*Ajin #19 Raw:*


----------



## Idol (May 4, 2014)

*Ajin #20 Raw:*


----------



## Scizor (Aug 3, 2014)

This manga is amazing. I just caught up and the concept is awesome and very well excecuted. Can't wait to read more.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Oct 26, 2014)

Just started reading/caught up to this...seems pretty cool. 

Satou taking the plane, Jihad'n it into the building...and walking off like nothing lol. Then proceeds to take on an entire elite police squad (though he needed support)...but still coming out on top. What a fuckin boss. Kinda curious as to the thought process he has though (though I guess all terrorists use similarly fucked up logic).

Kei is definitely interesting...Nakano...not so much imo. Kind of figured Kei would be working with Tosaki at some point (along with Izumi).Also, kinda got a feeling at some point...Kei is def gonna take Izumi to pound town .

Monthly releases always suck dick...oh well, guess I'll be back here in a few weeks lol.


----------



## Morglay (Oct 27, 2014)

Saitou brings the ruckus. "I want equality and peace for all." Yeah, doing a great mate. Not sure if he has the same thought process as the average terrorist. Being an immortal sort of removes him from the fear of death and thus the brainwashing that the cause is more important than the life of an individual doesn't apply to him.

Kei is interesting, yeah this team up was obvious. Still not sure how they are going to take on Saitou and the gang though. He has the numbers advantage, combat experience and general fucking badassery.

Are you... Actually shipping a pair in this series? Your dedication is admirable.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Oct 27, 2014)

Morglay said:


> Saitou brings the ruckus. "I want equality and peace for all." Yeah, doing a great mate. Not sure if he has the same thought process as the average terrorist. Being an immortal sort of removes him from the fear of death and thus the brainwashing that the cause is more important than the life of an individual doesn't apply to him.
> 
> Kei is interesting, yeah this team up was obvious. Still not sure how they are going to take on Saitou and the gang though. He has the numbers advantage, combat experience and general fucking badassery.
> 
> *Are you... Actually shipping a pair in this series? Your dedication is admirable.*



If there's a will...there's a way 

I feel like Satou & co. are going to continue to fuck things up for a while...but while 3rd/Final Stage is going on, Kei & Ajin co. will either run distraction or actually attempt to subdue them (though part of their attack while likely be successful). Considering that the "black ghosts" are supposed to be an evolution for the Ajin, it would seem likely that there will eventually be a more advanced form of them. Kei will likely be said advanced form. His black ghost is definitely more than just something that won't obey him...something is definitely off about it.

Gotta wait a fuckin month though...oh well.


----------



## Tian (Nov 2, 2014)

I didn't even realize someone picked this up again, i have 15 chapters to look forward to! :3


----------



## Bergelmir (Nov 7, 2014)

Just finished catching up on Ajin. Man, Sato's attack was insane. Did not expect him to drop a goddamn plane onto the building. 

I like how, outside of Kou and the firefighter guy, everyone in the manga are utter cunts.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Sep 10, 2015)

I really should catch up on this...


----------



## Vasco (Sep 10, 2015)

ajin is my fuckin jam


----------



## rajin (Oct 7, 2015)

*exact same thing Tessai did
*


----------



## rajin (Jun 11, 2016)

I'd remind you that "Captain-level reiatsu" was used to by Ukitake describe an injured Ichigo when he attempted to rescue Rukia on the bridge


----------



## rajin (Oct 10, 2016)

Byakuya's scene against Hisagi


----------



## rajin (Dec 10, 2016)

New chapter!


----------

